# 10% off at www.ServoCity.com



## ServoCity (Oct 21, 2013)

Get 10% off your ENTIRE order at ServoCity.com when you use discount code: Halloween
Save on Servos, Motors, Wiring, Controllers, Connectors, Batteries, and more!

Offer valid thru 12/31/13.


----------

